# Prettiest PMU contest!!



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Tittle says all! I will put up a poll mid January. There is no picture limit but your horse must be a PMU! Nothing else. Please include your horses name, age, and height. I will start up the contest with my entry.

This is Dozer, he is 6 years old and stands around 18.2hh. Enjoy!!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's my PMU-Buffalo Bill "Cody" from Ranch 1 in Canada, adopted from United Pegasus Foundation at 11 mos., now 5 yrs. old, approx. 18 hds., perch/paint/TB/clyde cross? Can't say enough good things about this guy. The whole family loves him, greatest personality. He's gorgeous in our eyes even though some might look down their noses at his Heinz 57 pedigree 

















All gussied up for a show-









Meeting a mini-donkey








My 12 yr. old riding him in his first dressage test!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

PMU? what does that stand for?


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

Pregnant Mares Urine. It is used to make Premarin (or Prempro, or any of several other similar-sounding drugs), a hormone-replacement drug for women going through menopause. They use a lot of drafts, because they make more urine. It's not a lovely life for the mares (five-foot-wide stalls, anyone? Pregnant all the time for all of their lives...), and the foals produced through this system usually don't have real good lives either. Here's a link with more info: United Animal Nations : Campaigns : Premarin Awareness Campaign : About Premarin


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

^ Good explanation!
Danastark- It's weird that I have never seen your horse out and about! I live in Riverside area too! Have you ever seen the big PMU Willy that lives in one of the stables in the Yucaipa wash?


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Drooling over Dozer. I'm a sucker for big boned geldings!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Awh! Thanks! I'll be sure to let him know he's drool-worthy!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Seriously! What a small world. I've met a couple other PMUs but haven't heard of Willy. We live in the Woodcrest part of Riverside. I have 12 and 13 yr. old daughters who ride too. Kelly, my 13 yr. old loves to ride Cody. Where do you ride?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Mostly the Yucaipa equestrian center. I do gymkhanas and trail. I trail ride through the state park pretty often too. Willy cane from the same place as Dozer(don't know where that was) and he is around 19+ hands. I haven't seen him in person yet.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I volunteer at a PMU rescue ranch and this our mascot, Gulliver. He is six and 18+ hh.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

This is Stacca, I just got him about 2 months ago. He is a 1/4 Perch, 1/4 Paint, 1/2 Standardbred PMU gelding.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

all these horses are so pretty! my riding instructor grew up at a PMU barn.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

^ Really? She grew up at one? Did she like it?


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

MuleWrangler said:


> Pregnant Mares Urine.


I was put on HRT for early onset osteoporosis that was PMU derived, as soon as I found out I had my tablets changed ... 


One question, how are geldings used in PMU barns?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

They aren't he was probably gelded after she bought him


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

^^Either he was a breeding stallion(not likely) or a foal that they didn't want.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> ^ Really? She grew up at one? Did she like it?


yup, her whole family loves horses, and they kept very careful track of who was bred to who (so that there were no inbreedings)
and when she was really little she got to name all of them, lol.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

PMU farms don't have very good reputations. Im glad they tried to keep every thing organized and safe.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> PMU farms don't have very good reputations. Im glad they tried to keep every thing organized and safe.


ya, they definitly dont! thats why i was nervous to post that my riding instructor grew up on one :lol:
haha but ya, the hroses were actually their main priority and they were always sent to good homes,like the horses on this thread!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats good. I think they have the bad reps because of the conditions people hear about the mares.


----------



## catandminot (Feb 18, 2009)

This is Minot. She is a 5yo Percheron/ Thoroughbred cross filly and is about 17+ hands. She was a PMU baby, and we adopted her from "Minot", North Dakota when she was almost a yearling. When she arrived, she was _completely _wild and afraid of people. She was full of every possible worm and was really skinny. It took a few days for us to touch her with a fly rod fishing pole (her show name is "Fishin for a Minot" :grin and a then couple days later for us to take the blue halter off that she had been shipped to us in. Now as a 5yo, we ride beginning hunters and dressage, and she helps me teach riding lessons. 

When she arrived late May 2005:









September 2005:









Now as a 5yo:
(Lesson Students riding)

















This fall learning dressage:


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

^Awh she looks like a sweetie!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

So their bodys all way think they are pregnant?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

^No, they bred their mares every year, so they are always pregnant.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

ok that make sense


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

good. I'm happy that I make sense...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Did you guys apply for a NAERIC registration? you can make some decent money if start showing with your grogeous PMU horses.

NAERIC - North American Equine Ranching Council Foals PMU Foals Ranching America Ranchers and Canada Ranch Premarin

Great site.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

^Thanks! I'll be sure to do that when me and Dozer start showing!


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

"Twilights Lunar Eclipse" or Luna. 7 years old, Belgium WB X QH
She came from some where in canada


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow! Some of yours don't even look that drafty! Just very sport horse like. You lucky ducks!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok! I will set up the poll tomorrow. Get your last minute entries in now!


----------

